# Photo of the month - Winner for June is...



## Arch (Aug 4, 2008)

Spako, with 'Im Lost'...








... and the runner up was Apex with 'The Road To Enlightenment' 







Gratzola :thumbup:


----------



## invisible (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats spako!! Your work is really inspirational and I always look forward to your posts. 

Alex's image is a great runner up.


----------



## PushingTin (Aug 5, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## Apex (Aug 7, 2008)

Holy crap, runner up? Not expecting it at all lmao, thanks guys.

And to Spako, definately deserving of first.  Its a great photograph.


----------



## dumbstruckk (Aug 8, 2008)

wow! lovely pictures!


----------



## doenoe (Aug 8, 2008)

congrats guys, great pics :thumbup:


----------



## Roger (Aug 8, 2008)

deserving wins, well done.


----------



## icassell (Aug 8, 2008)

Way cool! Congrats to you! Both well deserved!


----------



## Jleda (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow... BEAUTIFUL picture! And great runner-up!


----------



## wchua24 (Aug 12, 2008)

wow i would really practice hard to perfect that kind of shot? what lense did you use?


----------



## photo28 (Aug 19, 2008)

congrats to both of you, both pics are amazing and creative.


----------



## Gabby (Aug 30, 2008)

very nice photo...Very impressive!i like to see more of your photos...


----------



## clee27 (Aug 30, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! So what do you guys win? Hhahahahahha <3


----------



## spako (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh ... ) great! thanks for voting for my shot  I really appreciate ))


----------

